# Long term Car Rental



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi again

Just wondering if anyone knows of a good car rental company that will rent a car for a few months?

Thanks

Pete


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

Most of them will - Solmar, Centauro and the big internationals like Hertz, Avis etc... but having done some you are probably better off doing short-terms and renewing frequently -> because alot of them do weekly specials all the time that youre gonna miss, and they all drop their prices steeply at the end of season (1st september-1st october) but on a longterm rental you would still be on summer price. Certainly if you want the best economical deal for yourself, you need to haggle heftily before signing say a 3months rental to compensate for the deals youre missing.

Another option is leasing, though thats usually only an economic advantage if you do it for longer periods ... but its worth asking around.


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Morten said:


> Most of them will - Solmar, Centauro and the big internationals like Hertz, Avis etc... but having done some you are probably better off doing short-terms and renewing frequently -> because alot of them do weekly specials all the time that youre gonna miss, and they all drop their prices steeply at the end of season (1st september-1st october) but on a longterm rental you would still be on summer price. Certainly if you want the best economical deal for yourself, you need to haggle heftily before signing say a 3months rental to compensate for the deals youre missing.
> 
> Another option is leasing, though thats usually only an economic advantage if you do it for longer periods ... but its worth asking around.


Thanks Morten I thought that would be the case I am online now looking but just thought someone might know a company that specializes in long term car rental.

Thanks

Pete


----------

